# Hilton Head Island



## Miss Marty (Sep 18, 2007)

We have stayed at a couple of places on HHI 
but would prefer to stay in single family home

What would you recommend as the nicest (RCI)
Three Bedroom Home (or Condo) on Hilton Head


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 18, 2007)

Marty,
Ah.......my favorite places. We'll be there in 2.5 weeks.

Do you want island proper HH or is off island HH ok? How close to the beaches? There are Tuggers who own homes in both locations. I also have a friend who lives on the island.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 18, 2007)

We own at Royal Dunes on HHI.  We just returned from there this past weekend.  All units at Royal Dunes are three-bedroom, three-bath.  The condos are nice and, of course, there is a complete kitchen and also a washer and dryer.  The two master bedrooms each have a king bed and the third bedroom has twin beds.  There is also a sofa sleeper.  The walk to the beach is about 5 to 10 minutes.  Hope you enjoy your trip.  We love HHI.


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

Marty,

Southwind Villas as long as you can get one of the individual houses and not one of the two story ones. The houses are beautiful and large. Most overlook a small lake or pond. Walk or bike to the beach. In Shipyard Plantation. We spent Thanksgiving one year here and had eight people. The unit was so spacious.

Becky


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Kingston Cove*

We stayed at this timeshare this past June.  We have been coming to Hilton Head for several years.  This was our favorite timeshare so far.  It is a free-standing cottage with three bedrooms, two baths, eat-in kitchen, dining and living areas, fireplace, jacuzzi tub, and laundry room with full size washer and dryer.  It has a large screened porch and a good size sun deck.  Below is a carport and a locked storage area with two bikes.  We were in a unit with a lagoon view and it was beautiful, quiet and extremely relaxing.  Some units overlook the golf course.  There was a small pool with bathrooms and gas grills.  It was a short bike ride to the beach, located in Shipyard Plantation within a residential area (about half the units are full ownership).  Just bought the unit we stayed in, week #34 for $297 on ebay.  We usually vacation that week most years and we loved Kingston Cove.  No planned activities though and the amenities modest, which suits us.  We're thrilled!


----------



## senorak (Sep 20, 2007)

While Royal Dunes units are quite roomy, they are not "single home" style; but rather "apartment style".  We stayed at a 3BR at single home unit at Port O'Call and loved it.  

HHI is our favorite family vacation spot...and have stayed in 3BR units at Waterside, Royal Dunes, Port O'Call....and a 2BR unit at Sea Crest.  All have been positive experiences for our family.

DEB


----------



## nerodog (Sep 21, 2007)

*timeshare "houses', "cottages"*

We liked Port O'Call  3BR cottages, free standing , very nice, also liked Royal Dunes in Port Royal, which is 3BR but more condo style... both very roomy and both in quiet areas... both have web sites also.... have fun!


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 24, 2007)

*Homes HH*

We have stayed at Owner's Club.  The homes are beautiful, but of course there is that outrageous cleaning fee.  If I'm not mistaken, I believe you stayed there. We stayed there right before the fee was required. The carolina club has some free standing homes(3 bd., 3 ba.) that are all on one floor and are very spacious.  The second bedroom has a kingsize bed & bath.  There is a pond behind the homes, so my husband was able to do some fly casting.  Port o Call cottages(3 bd., 3 ba.) are nice, but the large third bedroom is upstairs and the dining area(octagon shaped) is not as large as Carolina Club. There is a fireplace(uses real logs). Kingston Cove(3 bd., 2 ba.) offers a little more privacy & is more like a small neighborhood of homes.  Some homes back to a lagoon, the rest back to the Shipyard golf course. The houses all have steps up to the front door, because the parking is underneath the homes. All of these resorts are very nice.  The Owner's Club is my first choice, but I really can't justify paying the cleaning fee.  My second choice would be Carolina Club, because I prefer the floorplan over the other 2 Shipyard resorts I mentioned.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay at any of them though.


----------



## london (Oct 20, 2007)

*Royal Dunes HHI - Walk to Beach*



DianneL said:


> We own at Royal Dunes on HHI.  We just returned from there this past weekend.  All units at Royal Dunes are three-bedroom, three-bath.  The condos are nice and, of course, there is a complete kitchen and also a washer and dryer.  The two master bedrooms each have a king bed and the third bedroom has twin beds.  There is also a sofa sleeper.  The walk to the beach is about 5 to 10 minutes.  Hope you enjoy your trip.  We love HHI.



We recently purchased a Gold Season week at Royal Dune. We are going late next August. 

Is the walk to the beach relatively easy?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 20, 2007)

We just came back from Barony and toured inside Ocean Palms and spoke to the manager in the Royal Dune lobby in Port Royal Villas. There is a path to the beach. You will have a great time. All the units were booked 100% so we could not see an interior.

We also drove by Kingston Cove and the Carolina Club in Shipyard. Wish I could have toured inside.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 21, 2007)

*Walk to Beach*

The walk to the beach is easy.  Take a path from the complex, cross a two-lane road, walk through a parking area, to a wooden walkway that takes you right out on the beach.  I would estimate the walk is about 10 minutes, and on level ground.  If anyone has difficulty walking this, they can be dropped off by car in the parking area at the beach.  However, to park in that area the car must have as local Hilton Head Island sticker.  We love Royal Dunes and own a week there odd years.


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 21, 2007)

You go right out the back gate by the smaller pool and that puts you right across the two-lane road from the public beach access parking lane.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi - We're here at Royal Dunes, building 2, unit 231, loving it! The condo's are just what we thought, roomy with a great kitchen and everything we need. Short walk to the beach and a nice heated pool just below our unit.  Our biggest problem is trying to decide where to go for dinner tonight! No dolphins in the surf like last October.  Are there any other tuggers in town?


----------



## silentg (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Deb,  We are going to Waterside in March, this will be our first trip to HH.
Also,  I noticed that you own at Dikhololo?  So do I.  Do you find that Dikhololo trades as well now as it did a few years ago?  Any suggestions or information you can give me about Waterside would be appriecated!  Thanks--TerryC


----------

